# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  نص كلمة الروابدة في مقاومة التطبيع

## محمد العزام

فيما يلي النص الكامل لمداخلة النائب عبدالرؤوف الروابدة في جلسة اليوم الاربعاء التي جاءت ردا على بيان "مقاومة التطبيع": "سنبقى مع فلسطين لأننا الأقرب مكانا وضميرا ودورا، ونحن ما زلنا نعيش العدوان الاجرامي على غزة، ونشيد جميعاً بالموقف الأردني الرسمي والشعبي من ذلك العدوان، فوجئت اليوم بمنشور وصلني على بريد المجلس صادر باسم "اللجنة التنفيذية العليا لحماية الوطن ومجابهة التطبيع، وموقع من رئيسها الزميل النائب المحترم الاستاذ حمزة منصور رئيس كتلة نواب جبهة العمل الاسلامي.
إن عنوان الجمعية مهمة جليلة فحماية الوطن واجب على كل مواطن، ومجابهة التطبيع حق لكل مواطن يرفض التطبيع ويدعو بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة لوقفه. غير انني فوجئت ببيان يدين الوطن الذي يدعو لحمايته بأخطر الاتهامات باسلوب بعيد عن الحقيقة.
تقول جملة في البيان : "ان المنهج الرسمي بالتعامل مع هذا العدو وهمجيته قد الحق افدح الاضرار بهذا البلد وزاد من استخفافه واستهتاره به".
أهذه هي مكافأة الأردن الرسمي بسلطاته الدستورية على مواقفه المشرفة من العدوان، بينما تتم الاشادة علناً وفي هذا المجلس بمواقف من جمدوا العلاقات مع العدو، وهم ليسوا على الحدود مع العدو ولا يسألون لماذا اقاموا تلك العلاقات؟
اهذا جزاء أرض الحشد والرباط، على مواقف الأردن المشرفة على الدوام من قضايا الامة وفي مقدمتها قضيتنا المركزية في فلسطين.
ثم تأتي جملة أقسى تقول: "إننا في اللجنة التنفيذية.... نضم صوتنا الى اصوات ابناء شعبنا على امتداد الوطن المطالبين بالغاء اتفاقية وادي عربة، التي فرطت بحقوقنا التاريخية بفلسطين واعطت عدونا ما لا يستحق بل وزادت اطماعه فينا وتآمره علينا.
ان رفض اتفاقية وادي عربة والمطالبة بالغائها حق مشروع لكل اردني يعبر عن ذلك باسلوب ديمقراطي غير ان ما يثير كل اردني يحب وطنه الذي يتفيأ ظله وينعم بأمنه ان يتهم الأردن بأنه فرّط بالاتفاقية بحقوقنا التاريخية في فلسطين.
- اعتاد الأردن الظلم والتجني على الأردن من الاخرين، اما ان يأتي الظلم من ابنائه زوراً، وطعنة في الظهر استغلالاً لمرحلة الألم الذي يعيشه كل اردني من العدوان الهمجي على غزة، فهو امر لا يجوز الاكتفاء برفضه وادانته.
- الاردن، ارض الحشد والرباط، رئة فلسطين، الشقيق التوأم، الذي عاش القضية كما لا يعيشها عربي آخر، وضحى من اجلها ما يوازي إن لم يتجاوز أي طرف آخر. هذا الأردن يشطب ببساطة دورا ولا يكتفي بنكران دوره ولكن يدان ذلك الدور. فالأردن قد فرط بحقوقنا التاريخية في فلسطين, ومن يفرط بالحقوق لا بد من التصدي له لايقافه عند حده. كيف؟ المعنى في بطن الشاعر.
لقد اصبح وجه الاردن مسودا ولذا تطالب جملة أخرى باعادة الوجه المشرق له. وهل أقسى من ذلك اتهام؟ الظاهر دعوة بريئة ولكن هل يكون تنظيف البيت بأن نبدأ بتلطيخه. هذه هي الدعوة بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة.
اما ثالثة الاثافي فهي دعوة متآمرة كيدية تلبس معسول الكلام, فلنقرأ المعاني الخبيثة في الجملة التالية.
"ان شعبنا في هذا البلد, وقواته المسلحة لقادرون على صد هذا العدو ودحر مخططاته الاجرامية, وكلهم رهن اشارة لتلقين هذا العدو ومن خلفه أقسى الدروس".
الشعب جاهز, والجيش الباسل جاهز, وينتظر الطرفان اشارة لصد العدو. فلماذا لا تصدر تلك الاشارة؟.
لن اتوسع فالامر يبلغ حد التآمر فالحديث هو عن شعب سف التراب من أجل فلسطين ودفع أغلى الاثمان من أجل فلسطين دون منة او ادعاء فالانسان لا يمن على نفسه ففلسطين منا ونحن منها. والحديث عن جيش مصطفوي ضمخت دماؤه أسوار القدس واللطرون وباب الواد وجنين والكرامة, فما توانى عن واجب ولا نكص عن مواجهة حان اوانها والتزمت بها الامة كلها.
أليس في الامر استثارة, فهل تحرك الجيوش بهذا الاسلوب؟ أما كفانا ما حدث ممن كانوا يحاربون بالاعلام فخاضت الامة حروبا في غير أوانها وكان الثمن ما تعاني منه الامة حالياً.
معالي الرئيس
الزملاء المحترمون
هل يجوز لنا ان نستمر بالصمت ونحن نرى هذا الوطن يجلد صباح مساء دون ذنب جناه بل نتيجة دور مشرف أدّاه, ويتم تجيير كل فعل مشرف قام به الاردن والاردنيون لكل أصحاب اليافطات التي ما دفعت أذى ولا جلبت خيراً. يافطات لا نشير بها الى قوى وطنية اسلامية هي من نسيجنا الاردني الطيب, ولكنها اختراقات من أجندات غير أردنية.
هذا الوطن الاصيل في مواقفه من فلسطين منذ مطلع القرن العشرين, لا يحق لاحد كاْئناً من كان ان يسقط أدوراً ناقصة او انهزامية او مزاودة عليه, فدمنا كان دائماً لفلسطين وكان دم مليكنا ومليكتنا أشرف دم في شرايين فلسطين.
هل الاردن مكسر عصا؟ من ظن ذلك مخطىء نسكته بالحق, فما كان الاردنيون يوماً جبناء, فلا يفسرن احد صمتهم أحياناً ضعفاً ولكنه الاعراض الذي يطلبه رب العزة.
ان من يستثار فلا يثور أحياناً فهو الذي يدفع السيئة بالحسنة, أما ان كانت الاستثارة للوطن فالصمت عليها ليس جبناً فحسب ولكنه دعوة للاغراق في الاساءة والثمن بعدئذ غال.
نقولها بملء الفم: نحن الثكلى فلا عاشت النائحة, ومهما قيل: سنبقى مع فلسطين لأنها منا ونحن منها, ولا دور معها يسبقنا فنحن الأقرب مكاناً وضميراً ودوراً".

----------


## غسان

__

_كلمه في محلها .. من رجل وطن .._

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عبد الرؤوف الروابده  من الرجال الذين يعتز الوطن بانه يحنضنه فهو صاحب كلمة  :Icon31:

----------


## ريمي

:Icon31:  :SnipeR (62): وشكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا محمد على الموضوع 

عبد الرؤوف انا بعتز فيه اولا لأنه ابن الوطن 

رجل والرجال قليل

----------

